# automounting devices



## mitsumoto (Nov 28, 2010)

How to automount devices: cdrom, flash?

please help.

FreeBSD 8.1, kde 4.4.5


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html

Yes, it mentions Gnome but the hal/dbus stuff is the same. Just skip the Gnome specific stuff


----------

